# Phottix Mitros Flash for Canon - Review @ Dpreview.com



## xps (Apr 7, 2014)

Phottix Mitros Flash for Canon

Fount at Dpreview.com

http://www.dpreview.com/articles/5973070534/phottix-mitros-flash-for-canon-review


----------



## Jim Saunders (Apr 8, 2014)

I think the relevant part of the review is that the Mitros was compared to the 580EX II, and IMO you'd need a very very good reason not to get into either 600EX-RTs or their Yongnuo clones.

Jim


----------



## privatebydesign (Apr 8, 2014)

Jim Saunders said:


> I think the relevant part of the review is that the Mitros was compared to the 580EX II, and IMO you'd need a very very good reason not to get into either 600EX-RTs or their Yongnuo clones.
> 
> Jim



Well you can't get into the Yongnuo clones, because they don't make them.

The Mitros+ is comparable to the 600-EX-RT, but the Mitros, like the one tested, is comparable to the 580EX II as it does not have radio. At $399.95 the Mitros+ is too close to the 600-EX-RT at $445 to convince many, the Mitros, at $299.95 is closer to a secondhand 580EX II if you don't want radio.


----------



## Jim Saunders (Apr 8, 2014)

privatebydesign said:


> Well you can't get into the Yongnuo clones, because they don't make them.
> 
> The Mitros+ is comparable to the 600-EX-RT, but the Mitros, like the one tested, is comparable to the 580EX II as it does not have radio. At $399.95 the Mitros+ is too close to the 600-EX-RT at $445 to convince many, the Mitros, at $299.95 is closer to a secondhand 580EX II if you don't want radio.



Fair 'nuff; I expect the Yongnuos sooner or later, no sense knocking off the radio protocol for the sake of the transmitter alone.

Jim


----------



## privatebydesign (Apr 8, 2014)

Jim Saunders said:


> privatebydesign said:
> 
> 
> > Well you can't get into the Yongnuo clones, because they don't make them.
> ...



I expect them to come sooner or later too, and I am sure when they do they will tick all the feature boxes that people slagged Canon off for leaving out. I am also sure they will be as poorly made and (un)reliable as the YN-E3-RT has proven to be. 

For sure I will pass when they do arrive.


----------



## wickidwombat (Apr 9, 2014)

privatebydesign said:


> Jim Saunders said:
> 
> 
> > I think the relevant part of the review is that the Mitros was compared to the 580EX II, and IMO you'd need a very very good reason not to get into either 600EX-RTs or their Yongnuo clones.
> ...



I have a couple of mitros + and so far they are super reliable however with eneloops they recycle noticably slower than the canons, for me this is not a huge deal but it has caught me out a couple of times. I went with the mitros because i am already heavily invested in phottix odins with 580s so it was a no brainer. 

the other annoyance with the mitros is the head does not click into set positions this can be a bit annoying

However if i had no speedlights or a minimal investment I would just forget everything else and go with 600RTs and an ST-E3


----------



## drjlo (Apr 9, 2014)

wickidwombat said:


> I have a couple of mitros + and so far they are super reliable however with eneloops they recycle noticably slower than the canons



That's disheartening to hear, as recycling time can be critical. 

I was also surprised to see in DPR review how Mitro yielded cooler color and higher ETTL exposure than Canon 580EX II.


----------



## wickidwombat (Apr 9, 2014)

drjlo said:


> wickidwombat said:
> 
> 
> > I have a couple of mitros + and so far they are super reliable however with eneloops they recycle noticably slower than the canons
> ...



yeah for sure, if recycle time is a big issue for you i would suggest skipping these and going with the canons


----------



## StudentOfLight (Apr 11, 2014)

wickidwombat said:


> privatebydesign said:
> 
> 
> > Jim Saunders said:
> ...



Do you have a guide number chart for the Phottix Mitros+? I can't seem to find one online either for the Mitros or Mitros+. Canon's 600ex-RT has a table of guide numbers for each zoom setting in the user manual.


----------



## privatebydesign (Apr 11, 2014)

StudentOfLight said:


> Do you have a guide number chart for the Phottix Mitros+? I can't seem to find one online either for the Mitros or Mitros+. Canon's 600ex-RT has a table of guide numbers for each zoom setting in the user manual.



58 @ 105mm, it is the same as the 600, you can use the same GN at the same zoom setting.


----------



## StudentOfLight (Apr 13, 2014)

privatebydesign said:


> StudentOfLight said:
> 
> 
> > Do you have a guide number chart for the Phottix Mitros+? I can't seem to find one online either for the Mitros or Mitros+. Canon's 600ex-RT has a table of guide numbers for each zoom setting in the user manual.
> ...



I know the listed (on B&H et al.) is [email protected], I wanted to know if Phottix provides a guide number chart for all their zoom settings. 

Also, it has been suggested that the Phottix Mitros flash is less powerful than its claimed specs (https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QRg89Mqtdfw) and was wondering if this also been the case in your experience or is the Mitros+ an improvement in this regard.

O


----------



## privatebydesign (Apr 13, 2014)

StudentOfLight said:


> privatebydesign said:
> 
> 
> > StudentOfLight said:
> ...



Well if it is the same power at one setting common sense would dictate it is the same at others. Don't forget all these speedlite gn values are dependent on zoom, which is an anomaly as that then dictates an area of coverage that changes, the 600's even have a coverage adjustment in the custom functions, but that doesn't alter the actual light comming out of the flash.

If you want to look into the differences between specs and one individuals actual flash you need to use caution, specs tend to be very specific, but, it is very easy to measure yourself in post. I strongly suspect they are using the same flash tube and same spec though different quality capacitors and IGBT circuits.


----------

